# This year could be agood one for us Illinois!



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Here is Tom Skillings Forcast


----------



## yamaguy (Aug 26, 2007)

Well, at least it promising. I guess we can hope! Did you ask him that? or did you just come across it?


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

yamaguy;400884 said:


> Well, at least it promising. I guess we can hope! Did you ask him that? or did you just come across it?


Yeah we will just have to wait and see. My Dad called me once he found it in the tribune the other day. I then found it online and posted it here. Ive always liked Tom Skilling, hopefully he is right on with this one. Data is Data


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

As long as its not the 31" season in the mix of his data. Seems to me it might be average, and then an 84" season was thrown in the mix to UP the averages of the other 6 seasons.
Last year was real good here by me. We had about 10" more then our 15 year average.

If the acorns are an indicator (very heavy mast here this year) we are in for a cold, low precipitation year. Last time we had acorns like this it snowed around 31" and was very cold.
I guess in April we all will know.


----------

